# M3 delivery on 12/20 :-)



## ufgtrs07 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey guys, 

I'm super excited about taking delivery of my 2011 E93 M3 on December 20th. The car finished production on 10/29 and is getting ready to make its voyage across the Atlantic. 

Anyone else taking delivery of their BMW on the 20th? This will be my first PCD! Thanks to Jonathan for answering my many question :thumbup:


----------



## dragoon (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll keep the seat warm for you... my E90 M3 is scheduled for PCD on 12/9


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

ufgtrs07 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm super excited about taking delivery of my 2011 E93 M3 on December 20th. The car finished production on 10/29 and is getting ready to make its voyage across the Atlantic.
> 
> Anyone else taking delivery of their BMW on the 20th? This will be my first PCD! Thanks to Jonathan for answering my many question :thumbup:


Look forward to meeting you :thumbup:


----------



## gongalongas (Sep 4, 2010)

I may end up picking my E92 M3 up on the same day. I did ED in mid October and I'm going to be in Greenville for the holidays since my in-laws live there. We're getting in Saturday the 18th, so Monday the 20th is probably the best day to do it. No appointment yet though, I wonder if that's going to be a problem.


----------



## ufgtrs07 (Oct 8, 2009)

gongalongas said:


> I may end up picking my E92 M3 up on the same day. I did ED in mid October and I'm going to be in Greenville for the holidays since my in-laws live there. We're getting in Saturday the 18th, so Monday the 20th is probably the best day to do it. No appointment yet though, I wonder if that's going to be a problem.


Congrats on your E92 M, I bet it was an incredible experience to drive it in Europe. i wanted to do ED but it just wasn't in the cards this year. From what I've heard, PCD for December is completely booked up, but if you request no overview of the car since you've already taken delivery once, they might be able to fit you in. :thumbup:


----------



## gongalongas (Sep 4, 2010)

ufgtrs07 said:


> Congrats on your E92 M, I bet it was an incredible experience to drive it in Europe. i wanted to do ED but it just wasn't in the cards this year. From what I've heard, PCD for December is completely booked up, but if you request no overview of the car since you've already taken delivery once, they might be able to fit you in. :thumbup:


It's a great car, and yeah, driving on the autobahn and through the alps and backcountry was a blast. I was looking forward to some track time at the PDC, but if I have to just pick it up and book, that's fine too, because we'll be taking a pretty nice drive through the mountains to get to Knoxville after we pick it up. Then when I'm there I guess I can go drive all the twisty backroads I used to tackle in a Mazda 626 as a kid and see how the M3 stacks up.

I can't recommend European delivery enough, not so much for the welt experience, but just getting to drive the cars over there. It may have something to do with living in Miami with possibly the worst drivers in the country, and some of the most boring roads that exist, but getting to drive a fast, well handling car in Germany with such polite and aware drivers was a great experience. I think I would even go over there if I wasn't picking up a car and just rent a nice car to drive around.

Anyway, you're going to love your car. My dad has a chipped 135 that's a monster, but in my opinion you can't beat the linear pull, and sound, of that naturally aspirated V8.


----------



## ufgtrs07 (Oct 8, 2009)

gongalongas said:


> It's a great car, and yeah, driving on the autobahn and through the alps and backcountry was a blast. I was looking forward to some track time at the PDC, but if I have to just pick it up and book, that's fine too, because we'll be taking a pretty nice drive through the mountains to get to Knoxville after we pick it up. Then when I'm there I guess I can go drive all the twisty backroads I used to tackle in a Mazda 626 as a kid and see how the M3 stacks up.
> 
> I can't recommend European delivery enough, not so much for the welt experience, but just getting to drive the cars over there. It may have something to do with living in Miami with possibly the worst drivers in the country, and some of the most boring roads that exist, but getting to drive a fast, well handling car in Germany with such polite and aware drivers was a great experience. I think I would even go over there if I wasn't picking up a car and just rent a nice car to drive around.
> 
> Anyway, you're going to love your car. My dad has a chipped 135 that's a monster, but in my opinion you can't beat the linear pull, and sound, of that naturally aspirated V8.


For my next Bimmer I'm definitely doing ED. If you do no overview, I believe you still get the factory tour and the track time. The only thing that is different is they just hand you the keys and say goodbye without spending a couple of hrs on the car with you, which you don't need anyway.

I can't wait to listen to that V8 in serene surround sound. I currently have a 335i which I love but nothing compares to an M.

Hopefully you can get the 20th, it'd be cool so see a couple of Ms in the showroom:thumbup:


----------



## gongalongas (Sep 4, 2010)

ufgtrs07 said:


> For my next Bimmer I'm definitely doing ED. If you do no overview, I believe you still get the factory tour and the track time. The only thing that is different is they just hand you the keys and say goodbye without spending a couple of hrs on the car with you, which you don't need anyway.
> 
> I can't wait to listen to that V8 in serene surround sound. I currently have a 335i which I love but nothing compares to an M.
> 
> Hopefully you can get the 20th, it'd be cool so see a couple of Ms in the showroom:thumbup:


I hope you're right about the first part, because we were both looking forward to the track time, and we didn't end up taking the time to do the factory tour in Munich. Greenville is actually a pretty fun city, but we are kind of obligated to spend all our time doing family stuff, which although understandable, gets tiresome at a point. It will be nice to get some time away from all that while we pick up the car.

If you do ED on your next car, my main advice is to maximize your time driving, and strike a good balance between autobahn and "backroad" driving. Although we had a blast in Munich and Prague, the best part of our trip was definitely avoiding the autobahn to take the romantic road between Rothenberg and Neuchwanstein, and then the alpenstrasse on our way to Mittenwald.


----------



## roy335 (Jul 13, 2010)

ufgtrs07 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Anyone else taking delivery of their BMW on the 20th? This will be my first PCD! Thanks to Jonathan for answering my many question :thumbup:


12/20 is my 3rd choice, I'll probably find out on Monday. Have fun with the PCD!


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

What a way to enjoy the Holiday.


----------



## ufgtrs07 (Oct 8, 2009)

gongalongas said:


> I hope you're right about the first part, because we were both looking forward to the track time, and we didn't end up taking the time to do the factory tour in Munich. Greenville is actually a pretty fun city, but we are kind of obligated to spend all our time doing family stuff, which although understandable, gets tiresome at a point. It will be nice to get some time away from all that while we pick up the car.
> 
> If you do ED on your next car, my main advice is to maximize your time driving, and strike a good balance between autobahn and "backroad" driving. Although we had a blast in Munich and Prague, the best part of our trip was definitely avoiding the autobahn to take the romantic road between Rothenberg and Neuchwanstein, and then the alpenstrasse on our way to Mittenwald.


i Definitely agree with maximizing driving time. i want to do the alpine passes as well as the Autobahn and back country.

Have you heard about your PCD date?

14 days and counting :thumbup: I can't sleep


----------



## roy335 (Jul 13, 2010)

ufgtrs07 said:


> 14 days and counting :thumbup: I can't sleep


I hear you!! I p/u on 12/23. I'm keeping busy cleaning the garage (both productive and car oriented). On the other hand sleeping more would make time go faster


----------



## ufgtrs07 (Oct 8, 2009)

roy335 said:


> I hear you!! I p/u on 12/23. I'm keeping busy cleaning the garage (both productive and car oriented). On the other hand sleeping more would make time go faster


I've been working on installing a stereo system in my wrangler, so I'm trying to occupy my time, but it's starting to set in. Hopefully the next 11 days will fly by. :thumbup:


----------



## ufgtrs07 (Oct 8, 2009)

Just signed the paperwork to my M3  !!!!! 5 days to go!


----------



## ufgtrs07 (Oct 8, 2009)

Good morning guys,

It's now 2:09 am Monday morning and I can't sleep. We drove into Greenville Sunday and visited the performance center upon our arrival. The 2-day M school was underway- hearing the M engines sing sent chills through my spine.

As we drove to the entrance, I could make out a convertible top of a car located in the lobby! Could it be? Is this my new friend? Indeed. My new Alpine white M3 convertible is waiting for me, so peaceful yet aggressive in its presentation. As it sleeps next to a Christmas tree tonight, I can only think of the blessings I've received this holiday season!!!!!! 

Stay tuned for pictures and summary! Goodnight


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Theres no 12 hour rule for PCD but there should be! Pics please!


----------



## ufgtrs07 (Oct 8, 2009)

WOW is all I can say! What an Amazing experience. Donnie, Jonathan, and Performance Center team were amazing. Plenty of pictures to come! Thank you Jonathan for all of your help and warm hospitality. It was a pleasure meeting you!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

You're more than welcome! Glad you had a great time and enjoyed the day.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

You made it fun for us!!

Donnie Isley
BMW Driving Instructor


----------

